# Paint Stucco or vinyl siding?



## stikky_p (Aug 4, 2011)

I recently purchased my first home and am not to keen on the exterior look or colors. The product on the side of the house is 1/4 vinyl siding and 3/4 stucco with small rocks in the stucco. I'm wondering about painting the stucco a different color or residing the whole place. I've included a picture of the house. The gutters and that are all the same light tan color. I'm looking to add some pop and contrast.. What should i do? Anyone that could photoshop or change my picture would be awesome.. im looking for maybe 2 tone grey or dark browns.. somethign not so bland..

Any idea's would be great.. And little $$ possible.. I can do the siding and painting myself.. just needs tips.. I'm not good with colors.. :thumbup:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You can go to any of the major paint company's websites and use their "color my house" software. You pick out a house similar to yours and then experiment with various colors. I've used Valspar.com's on many occasions and it gives you a pretty good idea of what your house will look like. P.S. Why in God's name did they put vinyl siding 1/4 the way up? Uggggglllllyyyyyy.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> You can go to any of the major paint company's websites and use their "color my house" software. You pick out a house similar to yours and then experiment with various colors. I've used Valspar.com's on many occasions and it gives you a pretty good idea of what your house will look like. P.S. Why in God's name did they put vinyl siding 1/4 the way up? Uggggglllllyyyyyy.


:laughing::laughing:Never know what people gonna do. When I was living in Ohio a guy down the block from me had the second story sided because he figured he could paint the bottom half


----------



## stikky_p (Aug 4, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> You can go to any of the major paint company's websites and use their "color my house" software. You pick out a house similar to yours and then experiment with various colors. I've used Valspar.com's on many occasions and it gives you a pretty good idea of what your house will look like. P.S. Why in God's name did they put vinyl siding 1/4 the way up? Uggggglllllyyyyyy.


THANK YOU! Finally someone with some eyes.. I have no idea why you would side 1/4 of the house and end up with ugly.. None the less thats why i'm looking at either siding the whole house or trying to figure something out with using what i have.. either paint or siding color..


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Sticky, hope it works out for you. Your house looks unfinished with that vinyl coming up from the bottom. The stucco just looks, BLAH...........so, maybe the vinyl will give it a more finished look & then you can add some color with shutters, trim color, etc.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

im thinking that someone was trying to hide something with the siding like that. is this a wood frame house?


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

There may be brick or stone behind that vinyl. I've seen some strange attempts to cover something nice with something not. Of coarse, maybe what's behind it is another level of ugly.:laughing:

In my opinion, that place lends itself to a simulated shake siding profile.

Without ripping the stucco, installing anything is not going to be easy.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

i could see ripping the siding off and doing a complimenary stucco pattern that would not look so much like an add on.


----------



## bradco (Aug 5, 2011)

*House Wash*

No matter what you decide to do, you should always wash the house first!!


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't know where you're from or where the house is at but here in Texas you can't paint vinyl siding. If you follow the installation of it you 'll notice that it is suppose to be installed loose. That's because it expands and contracts up to 15%. No paint film is going to expand and contract that much and stay on the siding.
Another thing I noticed. Around here that vent stack on the left side of the house does not meet code. Maybe it does where you live, I wouldn't know. If you haven't closed on the house you might consider a home inspection or even get one if you have closed. At least the inspector will point things out to you that might be of concern.


----------



## stikky_p (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys.. well i have an update.. I've put up a new fence.. cleaned up the yard.. painted a bunch of trim and ended up having a hail storm.. Turns out they have to replace my fascia/soffit and eavestrough along with some window trim.. I'm contemplating color.. I'd like to go black or dark grey to accent the future plans but I think white might be the best bet.. 

I've also flirted with the idea of changing the current siding on the house to a different color for accent.. Thought about maybe those faux rock panels or something diffferent.. Then i could paint the stucco and the whole outside would be made over..  to much to think about...

I'm not 100% sure but i beleive there is clapboard siding undrneath the current vinyl siding. I'd have to look..

What do you guys think? 

Of coarse i dont want anything crazy.. I got married over the summer and were thinking of moving in 3 years.. I'd still like it to look nice for us now though..


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

stikky_p said:


> What do you guys think?


You asked so here goes. 

What you have now looks retarded. :wink:

Remove the vinyl and replace with stucco to match or a rock or brick detail below the stucco.


----------



## stikky_p (Aug 4, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> You asked so here goes.
> 
> What you have now looks retarded. :wink:
> 
> Remove the vinyl and replace with stucco to match or a rock or brick detail below the stucco.


 
I got a quote for the rock style slate sheets to use over the area of the siding.. I thought it would be ok but its was expensive.. almost $8000 in just product (sheets, corners, trim and sealent included) no labour.. 

Thats not an option for me.. Id rather replace it with white siding and sell it.. I need to find a different option.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

One thing that compounds it looking weird beyond the goofy use of vinyl siding is that you have the visual weight of the house---visually floating---on a light band of color. I think just changing the color to something darker than the rest of the house and perhaps as dark as the roof and drawing more attention to the house itself would be a wise idea. Maybe not that dark. I will try to find time to play this weekend. 

As was suggested to you, did you ever get around to playing with one of the paint company simulators? I would. Start by considering your roof color.

I use the Benjamin Moore simulator most and both the online and downloadable versions are free. You do have to load Adobe Air for the download version but it is also free. You can then either pick a home similar to yours and use the premasked photos or upload yours and mask off different paint areas---trim, soffit, sidings, etc. It is not difficult. Then explore your own paint color selections or tryout some of the recommended color schemes.


----------



## stikky_p (Aug 4, 2011)

sdsester said:


> One thing that compounds it looking weird beyond the goofy use of vinyl siding is that you have the visual weight of the house---visually floating---on a light band of color. I think just changing the color to something darker than the rest of the house and perhaps as dark as the roof and drawing more attention to the house itself would be a wise idea. Maybe not that dark. I will try to find time to play this weekend.
> 
> As was suggested to you, did you ever get around to playing with one of the paint company simulators? I would. Start by considering your roof color.
> 
> I use the Benjamin Moore simulator most and both the online and downloadable versions are free. You do have to load Adobe Air for the download version but it is also free. You can then either pick a home similar to yours and use the premasked photos or upload yours and mask off different paint areas---trim, soffit, sidings, etc. It is not difficult. Then explore your own paint color selections or tryout some of the recommended color schemes.


Yes I did.. And to be honest.. everytime I do it only gets worse.. I have very little artistic touch.. Obviously so did the last owner who did the 1/4 siding idea..


----------



## stikky_p (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got done with my insurance company from the hail strom and went through.. They are replacing the Eaves and facia on the house and garage. It may be to late to get it done this year because of the winter coming.. but had a question.. Should I go a more traditional white Eaves and fascia to match the rest of the winow trim or should I got with a black/charcoal to match the roof and possible future upgrades? 

Were not expecting our first child and in the next 2 years we want to move into a bigger better house. I'd like to obviously do what it takes to get the house it top shape.. Thanks guys..


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

If I didn't have enough money for re-construction, I would paint the stucco and siding the same color. You have a nice roof and the dormers add a little interest to anotherwise average structure. Use a light to medium gray (Nothing under 55 LRV to prevent warping) that will compliment your slate-gray roof. Not too light however or it will look washed out. 

You may want to do the exposed foundation in a darker version of the body color.

Good luck with your project!

If someday you have a enough money for siding, use Hardie Board siding. It is a cement fiber board that is an excellent foundation for paint


----------



## GumbyMan (Jan 3, 2013)

My vote would be to paint the vinyl and the foundation the same and a darker colour than the stucco. then the darker colour anchors the house. Hopefully the foundation and vinyl matching will look visually similar and then would look like three elements. also some landscaping around base will hide the foundation and help get rid of it.

Or if replacing the vinyl do something like wood vertical siding that extends to the ground and eliminates the third element of the foundation.

my 2 cents worth...


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That siding needs to go,it would look a lot better all stucco.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

White eaves and fascia.Paint the siding to match the stucco.Sherwin Williams has quite a few options that will work great on the vinyl.


----------

